

On Cilantro - huhtenberg
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=98695984

======
wushupork
Very interesting read. Thai cuisine contains a lot of cilantro and I can eat
bunches of it. However my wife sounds a lot like the author. She can't even
stand the smell of it.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Fun fact: Eating large quantities of cilantro is said to remove toxic metals
like mercury from the body.

~~~
swiftman
I would like to know the source of this as well. I'm not to big on large
quantities of cilantro, but I'm game if it can remove heavy metals from the
body.

~~~
makmanalp
Aside from looking totally unreliable:
<http://www.hbci.com/~wenonah/new/9steps.htm>

>Because cilantro mobilizes more toxins then it can carry out of the body, it
may flood the connective tissue (where the nerves reside) with metals, that
were previously stored in safer hiding places.

>This process is called re-toxification. It can easily be avoided by
simultaneously giving an intestinal toxin-absorbing agent. Our definite choice
is the algal organism chlorella. A recent animal study demonstrated rapid
removal of aluminum from the skeleton superior to any known other detox agent.

~~~
noonespecial
_A recent animal study demonstrated rapid removal of aluminum from the
skeleton superior to any known other detox agent._

This gives me an idea for defeating Wolverine at last! Finally world
domination is within my grasp.

------
timinman
Ha Ha. I love cilantro, called coriander here in the UK, but I hated it as a
kid.

